

Roger McNamee On Apple: ‘Most Amazing Company’ // Becoming A ‘Dumb Monopolist’ - simba-hiiipower
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/mcnamee-i-think-apple-is-most-amazing-i-ve-seen-FwqDoEHTTBu7Mu~Zyky~hg.html

======
windu
Agree 100%

Apple has had the fortune of having a loyal costumer base that still buys
their products even while yelling at them, but Apple needs to start listening
to the yelling soon

